# What's better for a toddler: oversize toy or small mini?



## Chloe Penelope (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi, 
I'm starting my search for poodle after my teacup poodle passed away at 14. She was a playful girl until the last 1.5 years of her life. She lost one eye due to damage in her cornea 1.5 years ago (she literally had surgery two days after I gave birth to my son). And five months ago she lost her other eye. 

In spite of that, she was able to get around the house very well and was great with my baby. Obviously, I didn't let my son be alone with Chloe, and I was super vigilant in teaching him "gentle" touch. And, there would be three adults around at all times in my house to supervise the toddler with the new puppy.

The hole Chloe's left is very large, and we're starting to look for another poodle: but this time, something a bit more robust for my son. We love having a dog that we can carry and put on our laps, and we love that traditional "box" shape for a poodle (more partial to that than long body and short legs), but we'd want something sturdier and thicker than a teacup. 

My question is, which would be better for a house with a toddler: oversized toy or small mini? My mother in law has a large 8 lbs toy (thick, big boned) and I love that size, but was wondering if that'd still be too small? 

Are there structural differences between an oversized toy and small mini (i.e.: in the shape of the dog?)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Although I really don't like very small children with very small dogs (it only takes a toddler 10 seconds to unknowingly sit on a small dog and break it's bones....I've seen it happen!) If you are getting one, get a mini....their bones and structure is a lot heavier than a toys, even an oversize toy's.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I think you can get sturdy dogs and frail dogs from both size categories, but in my experience small minis tend to be more sturdy than oversize toys. It seems common for toys to go oversize for height reasons (rather than overall size), so they end up with delicate frames on long legs. Could just be the ones I've met, though. You'll want to look at the body frames on the parent dogs - if they breed toys for agility and things like that, they'll probably be sturdier than you'd think.

How small are you thinking? Archie is 13 pounds and does really well with my 4-year-old nephew - mostly because he's really nimble and vigilant enough to quickly get himself out of the way when necessary. Height-wise he's about at the top end for a mini, though.

Be aware that a small puppy is always going to be pretty fragile, though.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I would suggest a Miniature size even an oversized toy has very thin legs and can be hurt easily while a Miniature has a little more substance and would be more resilient. A miniature is over 10 inches at the withers and can get as tall as 15 inches. That being said my girl Sasha is a tall toy or oversized toy at 12 inches and she is frail with long slender legs and tiny feet (I don't know how she stands up on those little things). She could be hurt easily by a hug or a misplaced step.

Good luck in your search and I hope I have helped in some small way.


----------



## Chloe Penelope (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm thinking about a dog between 10 and 12 lbs. And around 10-13 (basically, something technically considered a mini poodle, but could also be oversized toy)


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I think to get the weight range you are looking for you'd be looking at a smaller mini. I've never owned a toy or mini, but most of the toys I've met are lighter than that even if they get into your height range. They are just so much finer boned than a mini. I don't think I've ever met a toy over 10lbs (I'm not saying they aren't out there, I just haven't met any so I don't think they are all that common).


----------



## Chloe Penelope (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I think I'm leaning toward a mini. Once my children are a bit older, I might add a toy to the mix. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Not an oversized toy for sure, they are too frail. Not a small mini. A big mini.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with Dechi on a bigger mini. I actually think a small standard might even be better.


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

Teddy is on his way to being an oversized toy...very oversized. He's almost 7 pounds now. I feel like when he's finished growing at around 10 or 11 pounds, he would be sturdy enough to play with a child. My girls are 7 and 12 and I feel like they would have always been good with his size. They were good with my mini dachsund who I had their whole lives until this last fall. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

I grew up with an oversized toy (11" tall at shoulder, 7.5lbs). I currently have a mini on the top end of the range (15" tall at shoulder, 14.5lbs). Even though Riley's a "big" mini, he's still a small dog. And he's MUCH sturdier than the toy. Although she's built well for a toy, she's still a lot more fragile. 

So, I would say mini. If your kids were older, I think you could get a toy, but being a toddler, a mini will be better. Also, like I said, Riley's on the top end, but he's a good size. Here's a few photos of the two together for comparison, and then each of them snuggled with me separately.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I have what would be considered an oversized toy. He's from 2 toy parents and weighs 8.5 pounds and is 12" tall but he is not frail in any way. He's 11 years old tomorrow and just as hardy as ever
This is him shaved (only happened once)
https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=4d55fbb1b843dadb6c9e41cd371d44f8&oe=57A924A4

Him in a more normal for him haircut
https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=5436d0aebbe8a7667f02ed0ea07a8146&oe=57B02FF1

My nieces and nephews (ages 1 yr - 8yrs) don't play much with my poo cause he isn't too interested but they play great with my 3 pounds pom. Supervised obviously but I have no worries about it and he is happy about it.


----------



## Chloe Penelope (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you all for your comments and your pictures. Your poodles are mighty cute. I appreciate you sending pictures to get a sense of size. Ah, it's just so hard to make a choice. I definitely agree that the stronger/larger the dog, the better. But, I just keep seeing those 8 lbs toys and I melt. 

My mother in law has a beautiful oversize toy Thea, which is why I've been considering that size, and she's great with my son. Plus, we're always around him when he's with the dogs (and when he was with my late Chloe) to make sure he's gentle with them. 

Okay, the search continues.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I think a Mini is a wonderful size for a young family - sturdy, portable and not intimidating to your children's peers. Best of luck in your search and condolences on the loss of your tiny girl.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Although I agree with everyone that a Mini would be your ideal option, I think that if you really have your heart set on an oversize Toy and feel that you can commit to the constant supervision at least until it is grown, then you should have what makes your heart go "pitter pat". If you were able to take care of a vision impaired elderly tiny, I have no doubt that you could manage a young oversize toy safely.
I think that I hear in your posts that you will be a little bit heartbroken if you don't get that...


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I have not read other posts yet, but I think with a toddler around, a regular size mini would be best. Not a toy, or even an oversize toy. The smaller the dog is, the more fragile it is. Even with a child being careful, there's too many things that can go wrong with a smaller dog. A mini is still small, yet it's sturdy enough to take on a child's enjoyment and enthusiasm. A perfect companion for a family with children.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

We had dogs way before kids,. Sturdy is better, temperment essential but no matter what you will have to monitor the kid and the dog. I still have to remind my 13 year old to get his face out of the dog's face. And we tell him, "if she bites you we will have to get rid of one of you, and it won't be the dog!"


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

West U said:


> We had dogs way before kids,. Sturdy is better, temperment essential but no matter what you will have to monitor the kid and the dog. I still have to remind my 13 year old to get his face out of the dog's face. And we tell him, "if she bites you we will have to get rid of one of you, and it won't be the dog!"



You will see my 2 toys in my signature the light one is 7 or 8 pounds, long legs and fradual, the darker is 3 pounds so really not a great deal of difference. I think a mini for a new dog would be best with a small child


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Let me throw my hat in the ring and also recommend a mini. Most miniatures are around 11-12 lbs and would be a good size for your children. My mini Dakota is a little over 15" and almost 16 lbs. He is still small to me but a very handy size, sturdy, athletic and fast and playful.

When I got Dakota he was only 5 lbs and very fragile. It takes 6-7 months before minis gain enough size and weight to be sturdy. So whether you get a toy or a mini, please remember to supervise the puppy when playing with your children.


----------



## Bluemoon (Dec 30, 2015)

I say Mini as well. Even at 11 weeks, my Zoie is more sturdy than my late tpoo was.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Ds was three when we decided to get a puppy. We were military and moved every three to five years, so we knew we needed a small dog as renting would be an issue with a big dog. We decided on a mini poodle. My MIL brought us the puppy, she saw both parents who were mini sized. When Patches was brought to us, she was 2.1 pounds and fit in the palm of my hands, cupped together. Well, fast forward a year and we have a leggy, 5 3/4 pound poodle, who as the vet put it, was the runt of the litter. We never had an issues with ds and Patches, but always had very strict rules on how she was to be carried(like a lamb, arms under her tummy. This way the dogs face was away from ds's and made sure there wasn't any accidental pulling of holding wrong and hurting her), we were just super careful. The only accident we had was when Patches was about eight months old and she was chasing ds, who doubled back and stepped on her paw. That was the start of having Patches sleep in our bed.  Dh was underway, I had a puppy screaming and a toddler sobbing. Made sure the puppy was ok and tucked them both in my bed to calm them down. As Patches grew, she slept every night in ds's bed, tucked under the covers until he was about 12. So while we wanted a mini sized because we thought it would be best with a toddler, our runt of the litter was a blessing.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Mini or standard.


----------

